# Robot de competicion, consejo sobre motores potentes.



## kl0wn (Sep 29, 2007)

Hola, tengo un pequeño problema tengo una competicion de robots en unos meses y soy nuevo en el campo de la robotica, no tengo ni idea de motores y me gustaria que me dieseis consejo sobre que tipo de motores podria usar para el robot, es un sigue lineas y en este momento llevo montados dos servos futaba s3003 y una rueda-loca, pero quiero algo mas potente pues por lo que tengo entendido en esa misma competicion mis predecesores carecieron de potencia suficiente en los servos, estoy pensando en poner motores de continua, pero no se cuales me convendrian, he de decir que necesito que la solucion sea mas o menos economica, ya que mi economia no esta para echar cohetes. 


Gracias y mil saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ve a un chatarrero y busca un par de motores de limpiaparabrisas, son ideales, mucha fuerza, gastan unos 4A y baratos.

Ve al chatarrero con herramientas, destornillador, cortacables y llave inglesa como minimo.
Comentale para que lo quieres, se cincero y dile que si quiere ya lo desmontaras tu, que asi aprendes. Acuerdate de cuardar todos los tornillos arandelas todo y guardalo dentro de una bolsa.

Con  suerte te cobrara muy poco o te los regalara.

Antes de desmontar deberas escoger, los de camion y autobus so los mas potentes.
Tambien mira como hacen para el movimiento de vaiven, te interesa que lo hagan electricamente o mecanicamente pero despues de la reductora.

El que yo tengo lleva un pulsador dentro de la reductora


----------



## Roberto02 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola estoy investigando mucho, alguien sabe la diferencia entre un motor y un motorreductor todos de corriente directa, es para mi proyecto de un carro de tres ruedas para cada lado, con seis motores, pero nose cual de los dos es muy util, agradesco por respondeme...


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 19, 2007)

Roberto02 dijo:
			
		

> Hola estoy investigando mucho, alguien sabe la diferencia entre un motor y un motorreductor todos de corriente directa, es para mi proyecto de un carro de tres ruedas para cada lado, con seis motores, pero nose cual de los dos es muy util, agradesco por respondeme...




Un motorreductor es basicamente un motor de altas revoluciones en conjunto con un tren de engranajes. La ventaja del motorreductor es que vas a tener un par mucho mas grande.


----------



## kl0wn (Oct 22, 2007)

hola, ante todo daros las gracias a todos por contestar, me estais siendo de mucha ayuda,pero keria comentaros, ke por desgracia la solucion de usar motores de limpia parabrisas, no me sirve ya ke son tan grandes, necesito algo del tamaño de un futaba s3003 pero ke no me resulte tan caro y me de mas potencia, no va a  tener una vida util mas alla de pongamos ke en horas sean unas 10-20,entre las pruebas y la competicion.

De manera que agradeceria otras sugerencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Otra alternativa

Fijate en los compresores (Infladores) "Chinos" para automovil (Son de 12VCC), el motor de estos es muy potente y compacto y cuestan pocos $$$.


----------



## kl0wn (Nov 2, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Otra alternativa
> 
> Fijate en los compresores (Infladores) "Chinos" para automovil (Son de 12VCC), el motor de estos es muy potente y compacto y cuestan pocos $$$.






vaya gracias, lo mirare, no habia pensado en eso. ops:


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 2, 2007)

esos motores son bastante potentes  porque son los mismos que llevan los vehículos motorizados de niños pequeños (a batería)


----------

